# Led Ceiling Bulbs



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm looking to replace my ceiling incandescent bulbs with LEDs. I know there are a lot of posts on LED bulbs and I would like to ask some questions of those who have purchased bulbs.

I am looking for warm white (2700k-3000k). The 6000k bulbs look way too blue to me. I would expect that the multi-sided bulbs would give better light in all directions as opposed to the flat bulbs. Is this actually the case? I don't want the Outback to look like it has spotlights in it.

For those of you who have actually purchased bulbs, where did you buy them? There are about a billion listings on ebay and Amazon. Actual links, auction titles or sellers would be greatly appreciated. Also what opinions do you have of the bulbs you bought?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

When I make the switch I will be buying from this seller I haven't decided if I will be getting the flat ones or the style with lights on all sides.


----------



## sandletan (Oct 18, 2013)

I just bought these and these from Amazon and they work great, both give off similar if not brighter light compared to the old halogen (e.g. Bathroom light above the mirror, the 24 led was a lot brighter and nicer light compared side by side to halogen) pretty cheap as well and the dome throws the light in all directions 
There's a little bit of wiring to tuck around after you pick what base you are using but ended up being a non issue


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

sandletan said:


> I just bought these and these from Amazon and they work great, both give off similar if not brighter light compared to the old halogen (e.g. Bathroom light above the mirror, the 24 led was a lot brighter and nicer light compared side by side to halogen) pretty cheap as well and the dome throws the light in all directions
> There's a little bit of wiring to tuck around after you pick what base you are using but ended up being a non issue


I replaced the bulb in the dome light in the canopy of my truck with two similar to these that I spliced to use only one plug.

I am curious. Do you think the flat panel is too directional?


----------



## sandletan (Oct 18, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> I just bought these and these from Amazon and they work great, both give off similar if not brighter light compared to the old halogen (e.g. Bathroom light above the mirror, the 24 led was a lot brighter and nicer light compared side by side to halogen) pretty cheap as well and the dome throws the light in all directions
> There's a little bit of wiring to tuck around after you pick what base you are using but ended up being a non issue


I replaced the bulb in the dome light in the canopy of my truck with two similar to these that I spliced to use only one plug.

I am curious. Do you think the flat panel is too directional?
[/quote]

I think they look fine and just had another guy come in to the trailer and was stoked on the amount of light they were throwing, plus I only did one light per dome instead of the standard 2 cause we mostly camp with no shoreline


----------



## southwest camper (Mar 29, 2014)

I just bought a package of 10 LED bulbs from Amazon...about 23 bucks. Replaced 10 of the 921 bulbs. Approx 90-120 lumens, Super Bright Warm White. Had a chance to use them this past weekend. I have to say, that I don't really like them. They color is too white! It makes everyone who sits underneath them look so pale. I am going to look for some LED bulbs with a more yellow color . They will be good for the bathroom or the bunks, but not in the main living area. The brightness is fine, but that white color is just awful.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

If anyone is interested in an excellent domestic bulb.....

I had a company out of Connecticut make some bulbs the way i wanted them ..... I ended up very pleased with them as were others who had purchased them...

Long and short It started out with me wanting something similar to the Starbright revolutions..... I had been purchasing some LED's and HID's from this company.... so i contacted them to see what they could do.....
http://www.retro-solutions.com// their store http://www.retro-solutions.net/

so.... first ....i have no affiliation or interest in any thing for this ....simply passing information on..... I also by no means am an expert on this.....

The cost is around 31.47 a pair sold in lots of 5 pairs as of now...... i think 30.00 if you order a bunch or slightly under

They are currently a custom bulb and are not listed on retro-solutions website.....

They can do group buys if folks are interested...... I will not be organizing or doing that as I am getting what I need and do not have time to do that...... I think I listed bulb specs earlier.... If not I will check and list the specs.....

They are custom and can be built with more or less lumen/output..... And different color spectrum/kelvin "cree brand" bulbs.

this will be 3250K color with a 175Lumen output at 2.1Watts
*
Description as it reads on my packing slip*

*Product* - Custom Cree side emitter Bulb, pair
*Options* - Cree LAE7, oriented in-line with base
*Price Dollars *- $31.00
*Price Cents* - $0.47

 

And some comparisons

First pic shows the new bulbs I had made to the right and one of the pancake type to the left.... Second pic shows bulbs with covers off lights

Third photo shows the new bulb on the right and a 921 halogen on the left..... The new bulbs have a little more light output and are a little whiter... Pic 4 shows bulbs with light cover off.

Picture 5 is with both new bulbs in











feel free to pm me any other questions......


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i just ordered some replacement LED they should be here in a few days i'll let ya know how they work.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-x-T10-W5W-2825-192-194-168-501-Car-White-20-SMD-LED-Side-Wedge-Light-Bulb-12V-/251424875151?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a8a17228f&vxp=mtr


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Per a recommendation from someone on the Keystonerv forums I bought these from seller 2011_led 921 warm
And they are nearly identical in color and light output to the original bulbs.
I also bought these from the same seller and while they are close, they're a little too white (blue) for my liking2w warm led
Single sided panel is not too "directional" and again the difference is nearly indistinguishable


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Its a shame this retro solutions is not selling by the bulb yet ...... i am going to forward him this thread..... I told him he could sell a lot of these if he targeted the RV Market - i tried the paddles the tubes with chips all around ..... these bulbs are far far superior in construction....not sure if photo's can show that or not....

his bulb is made domestically with domestic Cree LED chips..... and at 16.00 they appear to be less expensive then the links i am seeing to the multi lesse quality/output chip import paddles


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I only paid $1.80 and $2.20 each for mine...the eBay bulbs from China are sold as 10 packs.
Although I don't doubt the quality isn't as good they are nearly one tenth the price


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lofty Dreams said:


> I only paid $1.80 and $2.20 each for mine...the eBay bulbs from China are sold as 10 packs.
> Although I don't doubt the quality isn't as good they are nearly one tenth the price


I have to say, the flat panel bulbs from China are great. I've had mine for 2 years now. Zero problems.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't get to the trailer at the moment. Does anyone know if the outdoor floods are T10 or BA15D bases?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Fulminator, Outdoor floods are BA15d based. I ordered these bulbs. Cut out the socket and wired these in. They are on the blue side of the spectrum.
24 led panel

I installed two led panels in each flood. Plenty bright now.


----------



## curly (Apr 29, 2014)

After reading this thread and a few others, I ordered a 10-pack of the China LEDs to replace all the ceiling bulbs. We have had two bulbs blow out already in the camper in the 'flat' lights so I'm going to all LED. I'll report how they look once I get them.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I also just ordered the Chinese bulbs from Ebay. Looks like we can compare notes in a little while.


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

budguy81 said:


> i just ordered some replacement LED they should be here in a few days i'll let ya know how they work.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-x-T10-W5W-2825-192-194-168-501-Car-White-20-SMD-LED-Side-Wedge-Light-Bulb-12V-/251424875151?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a8a17228f&vxp=mtr


 well i just went out and installed the new bulbs, aaaaannnnd there a no go. not very bright! will use them in the bunks and in the slide out but for the main area of the cabin im going to get bigger ones.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Retro-solutions is selling them by the pair now..... they had sent me an email.......

He had sent me an email the other week telling me he was offering these as a stock item now...... i went and looked and saw they were 6k color ....... i emailed him and said these are not desired by the RV'er............ as we were/are looking for a color more in the 3250K range..........

He emailed me back that he is now offering them as an option..... for an up charge..... i am willing to bet that if you want to do a bunch of them......if you email him i bet there are discounts available......

http://retro-solutions.net/product-info.php?921_912_906_T15_5W_CREE_LED_Reverse_Wedge_Bulbs-pid995.html


----------



## curly (Apr 29, 2014)

I got my Ebay 'China' LEDs today and I am very pleased with them. They are a bit whiter / brighter than the bulbs that were in the camper before. I did notice one very interesting thing after we installed them... that (what I believe to be) the cooling fan in the fuse panel did not come on when we turned on the overhead lights in the living / kitchen section of the camper. This 'cooling fan' sound always turned on before. We did a little experiment turning on all the lights that we replaced (living / kitchen and bedroom) and the sound did not start until we turned the bathroom lights on (which have not been replaced with LED). I assume that this is directly attributed to power draw on the fuse panel. I wish I had taken before and after pics to show the difference. I will be ordering replacement LEDs for the remainder of the lights in the camper.

These are the lights I ordered
Ebay LED

One note..... make sure that you do not turn on the bulbs before you pull them out (no matter how short of a time).... they will BURN you. Ask me how I know


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Curly beat me to it. I got mine yesterday, and installed them. Same results as Curly. And I noticed the same thing about the converter. The cooling fan is not coming on now that the current draw is about a tenth of what it was. Makes it a bit quieter inside.

I like them, and will be replacing all the lights with them.







I now have a bag full of old bulbs!

Edit: I'll try to get some pics tonight, as I left one old bulb in.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures showing some differences between the two lights. I'm very happy with them thus far!
The ones I ordered are listed in a prior post I made in this thread. 
Chad


----------



## curly (Apr 29, 2014)

Just ordered the rest of the bulbs for inside the camper. Now the wait......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Stumpy75 said:


> Curly beat me to it. I got mine yesterday, and installed them. Same results as Curly. And I noticed the same thing about the converter. The cooling fan is not coming on now that the current draw is about a tenth of what it was. Makes it a bit quieter inside.
> 
> I like them, and will be replacing all the lights with them.
> 
> ...


If dry camping or switching to a dual or quad 6v battery system or solar ..... you may want to look into upgrading the converter - inexpensive - then you have it cycling on less - even quieter -more deficient - boost mode


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

curly said:


> I got my Ebay 'China' LEDs today and I am very pleased with them. They are a bit whiter / brighter than the bulbs that were in the camper before. I did notice one very interesting thing after we installed them... that (what I believe to be) the cooling fan in the fuse panel did not come on when we turned on the overhead lights in the living / kitchen section of the camper. This 'cooling fan' sound always turned on before. We did a little experiment turning on all the lights that we replaced (living / kitchen and bedroom) and the sound did not start until we turned the bathroom lights on (which have not been replaced with LED). I assume that this is directly attributed to power draw on the fuse panel. I wish I had taken before and after pics to show the difference. I will be ordering replacement LEDs for the remainder of the lights in the camper.
> 
> These are the lights I ordered
> Ebay LED
> ...


I see they sell them in a 10 pack..nice.

Question...do I need anything else? Do these simply replace the existing bulbs? No converter needed?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I see they sell them in a 10 pack..nice.
> 
> Question...do I need anything else? Do these simply replace the existing bulbs? No converter needed?


Unplug the old ones, and plug in the new ones. No converter needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Stumpy75 said:


> I see they sell them in a 10 pack..nice.
> 
> Question...do I need anything else? Do these simply replace the existing bulbs? No converter needed?


Unplug the old ones, and plug in the new ones. No converter needed.
[/quote]

Sweet...ordering now.


----------



## cdar (May 20, 2013)

Nice. This company just got quite a few orders from this post. I ordered my 10 pack maybe two weeks back figured I try them first as I was looking for the warmer light. ( I did an led upgrade last year but the lights were too blue for us)

The first ten we're great and I just got another 10 pack to finish off the rest. Now what to do with the blue LEDs.

Well, since I have them, I took my external porch and tongue lights and Dremeled off the glass bulb and removed the filiment. With the two exposed leads from the base, I inserted into the 912(?) base of a spare LED for an outside light. Then wrapped it up with some Jweld plastic epoxy. Outside LED lights, works great. Need to do the floods now...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cdar said:


> Nice. This company just got quite a few orders from this post. I ordered my 10 pack maybe two weeks back figured I try them first as I was looking for the warmer light. ( I did an led upgrade last year but the lights were too blue for us)
> 
> The first ten we're great and I just got another 10 pack to finish off the rest. Now what to do with the blue LEDs.
> 
> Well, since I have them, I took my external porch and tongue lights and Dremeled off the glass bulb and removed the filiment. With the two exposed leads from the base, I inserted into the 912(?) base of a spare LED for an outside light. Then wrapped it up with some Jweld plastic epoxy. Outside LED lights, works great. Need to do the floods now...


Does your Outback have lights for the stairs? Mine does and I think that would be a nice place for some of your spares.


----------



## JimB3 (Apr 23, 2014)

cdar said:


> Nice. This company just got quite a few orders from this post. I ordered my 10 pack maybe two weeks back figured I try them first as I was looking for the warmer light. ( I did an led upgrade last year but the lights were too blue for us)
> 
> The first ten we're great and I just got another 10 pack to finish off the rest. Now what to do with the blue LEDs.
> 
> Well, since I have them, I took my external porch and tongue lights and Dremeled off the glass bulb and removed the filiment. With the two exposed leads from the base, I inserted into the 912(?) base of a spare LED for an outside light. Then wrapped it up with some Jweld plastic epoxy. Outside LED lights, works great. Need to do the floods now...


Is this the correct link: eBay G4 Warm White 24-5050 SMD LED? My 2012 210RS uses 921 base bulbs. Do these G4 bulbs work with a 921 base socket?

I was thinking that this would be the more appropriate bulb: T10 194 921 168 Bulb Lamp 24-1210SMD LED

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these or if there is a quality issue since they are also only half the price.

Thanks!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Lofty Dreams said:


> Here are a couple pictures showing some differences between the two lights. I'm very happy with them thus far!
> The ones I ordered are listed in a prior post I made in this thread.
> Chad


In the 3rd photo there are two different 921 bulbs, which one are you using in the photos with the lenses on? One is a 24 and the other is a 12 LED


----------



## JimB3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Received my shipment of these today (ordered May 18th):

20x 24 1210 SMD LED Warm White 

They work great in my lights. Replaced 18 bulbs in 8 double fixtures and 2 single fixtures. I can have all of them on at the same time and the fan in my power center does not kick on.

The color temperature is a little bit colder than the incandescent bulbs. They are advertised as 3000-3300K. I'm guessing they are more toward the 3300 end. I looked all over for 2700K but couldn't find any. Still very happy with the performance and the fact that the lights in the kids bunks are no longer hot to the touch.

At 72 cents per bulb, they can't be beat! I don't think I could even get the incandescent bulbs that cheap!


----------

